# Comment mettre Linux sur mon Mac en dualboot ?



## samir2254 (6 Avril 2014)

Salut,

Je n'arrive pas à mettre Linux sur mon mac en dualboot, et ce après de multiples recherches, pas moyen ! 

Au moins sur une clé USB et booter dessus, même ça je n'y arrive pas, je suis tout nouveau dans l'univers Apple, quelqu'un pourrait me diriger ?


----------



## Sly54 (6 Avril 2014)

Bonjour,

*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat ou tu as des chances d'avoir des réponses pertinentes


----------



## bompi (6 Avril 2014)

Ça dépend de la distribution. En général les forums linuxiens sont de bons conseils.

Pour créer une clef USB bootable, je n'ai finalement pas trouvé mieux que d'utiliser Ouinedoze ou Linux...
(que j'ai dans des machines virtuelles, fort heureusement).
Reste qu'il faut bien prendre la bonne version de la distribution (de mémoire quelque chose comme AMD64/Mac).


----------



## samir2254 (6 Avril 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Ça dépend de la distribution. En général les forums linuxiens sont de bons conseils.
> 
> Pour créer une clef USB bootable, je n'ai finalement pas trouvé mieux que d'utiliser Ouinedoze ou Linux...
> (que j'ai dans des machines virtuelles, fort heureusement).
> Reste qu'il faut bien prendre la bonne version de la distribution (de mémoire quelque chose comme AMD64/Mac).



C'est Kali Linux que je souhaite mettre, moi j'ai entendu parler de Refit, que j'ai installer sur mon ordi mais sans plus, je sais pas comment rendre ma clé bootable sous mac


----------



## bompi (6 Avril 2014)

rEFIt va permettre de démarrer sur Linux une fois ce dernier installé sur la machine.
Pour démarrer sur la clef USB, il devrait suffire de la créer avec la bonne distribution.

Je te conseille de regarder le forum d'Ubuntu et d'y repérer ton Mac, histoire d'avoir une idée de ce qui doit être fait, et dans quel ordre. À part ça, je pense qu'il faut que tu prennes la version amd64 de cette distribution.


----------



## ntx (6 Avril 2014)

Sinon, avant de tout péter, envisage l'usage d'une machine virtuelle ...


----------



## bertrandGrenoble (21 Mai 2014)

Salut,

Kali, c'est pas pour apprenti-hacker ? ;-)

Je n'ai pas compris quel était ton modèle de mac, mais en gros,  ce n'est pas compliqué de créer une clef usb bootable linux. 
Télécharge ton image et ensuite tu crées ta clef avec l'application Terminal de Mac (commande "dd...").

Crée ensuite  une partition DOS sur ton disque dur. Elle sera reconnue automatiquement par ta clé linux qui se créera son environnement (swap, etc, etc).

A+


----------

